# Problems with desktop PC and typing--words get jumbled together



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've searched and can't figure out what is causing my current problem, which is this...

When I type on my desktop, almost all the time words are getting stuck together. It happens when I hit the space bar to enter the next word. The following word's first letter or two is at the end of the previous word. In addition, when using the Shift key to capitalize a word, oftentimes the word's first 2, 3, or 4 letters are capitalized when only the first should be.

Some examples:



> One flew overt he cuckoo'sn est
> 
> The EMPire State Building
> 
> The GREEn Bay Packerssu ck


This problem has occurred whether I use a wired keyboard or wireless, the latter I thought might be the cause because of it being wireless and possible latency issues; however, changing batteries on that, or going back to a wired keyboard didn't solve the problem, which still existed.

I'm wondering if it could be a RAM issue. My PC currently is a Windows 7 with 8GB of RAM. I believe it can be increased to at least 12 if not 16.

Any thoughts?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm noticing the same thing these days. So it probably isn't the equipment. Maybe it is because we are getting a little sloppy with these sensitive keyboards??


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Beats me. The problem, however, isn't limited to just me. When a friend of mine stayed with me for a couple months, I let him use a guest account on my PC, and he complained about this same issue. So at least it's not user specific.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> I've searched and can't figure out what is causing my current problem, which is this...
> 
> When I type on my desktop, almost all the time words are getting stuck together. It happens when I hit the space bar to enter the next word. The following word's first letter or two is at the end of the previous word. In addition, when using the Shift key to capitalize a word, oftentimes the word's first 2, 3, or 4 letters are capitalized when only the first should be.
> 
> ...


I would not think ram has anything to do with it. Open the Task Manager and you can see that you are probably using a 2GB or the 8 you have.

Do you put soft drinks close to the keyboard ? and could they have gotten a spill on them and now have sticking keys ?

Have you tried to go into Device manager and uninstall the keyboard and then use your mouse to make it scan for changes and reinstall itself ?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No drinks of any kind are ever allowed near the keyboard. Remember, this is happening with every keyboard I have tired to use, whether it's my Logitech ergonomic wireless or Microsoft corded. 

I haven't tried your other thing, though.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Does it persist when you type V E R Y S L O W L Y and D E L I B E R A T E L Y ?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

When it happens to me, I usually attribute it to a PEBCAK error.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

At least with me, I know it's a malfunction between the eyes and the fingers.



Not sure about yours.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Question would wander to the program(s) in use or affected. Browsers(s) only? Word? Notepad? Other word processors? Spreadsheets?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> Does it persist when you type V E R Y S L O W L Y and D E L I B E R A T E L Y ?


No. It happens only at regular speed or fast typing. It's as if the processor is trying to catch up but can't.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Question would wander to the program(s) in use or affected. Browsers(s) only? Word? Notepad? Other word processors? Spreadsheets?


It happens It happens when I use Word, when I write an Email, or even when I post a comment here on this forum when using my PC.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Try Notepad or some other no-frills text editor.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm wondering if it could be a RAM issue. My PC currently is a Windows 7 with 8GB of RAM. I believe it can be increased to at least 12 if not 16.
> 
> Any thoughts?





Lord Vader said:


> No. It happens only at regular speed or fast typing. It's as if the processor is trying to catch up but can't.


Open the Task Manager, click on the 'Performance' tab, then open Resource Monitor (button at the bottom).

The Overview will show you CPU, Disk and RAM activity. See if any are maxing out.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Try Notepad or some other no-frills text editor.


Been there, done that. Same problem.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Open the Task Manager, click on the 'Performance' tab, then open Resource Monitor (button at the bottom).
> 
> The Overview will show you CPU, Disk and RAM activity. See if any are maxing out.


I'm around 29% of physical memory usage and about 4-6% CPU usage, so that doesn't seem to be problematic.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Leave it open in a sized window beside sized windows with your browser or other applications while typing so you can watch what's happening. That's partially how I caught the RAM maxing out at times and found out that some of my other 'slowdown' related problems releated to things like Windows Update and security program scans and updates.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Automatic Windows Updates can be a real drain on computer performance. I didn't use my Win 7 laptop for three months. There were 36 important updates available when I turned it on yesterday. It took about half an hour to download all the updates, then the installation started. I turned the machine off last night; when I turned it back on this morning it had installed about half of the updates. There was no indication, however, that the update progress was continuing other than slow response when trying to run other programs.

That said, I suspect your problem lies elsewhere.

Bill


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Leave it open in a sized window beside sized windows with your browser or other applications while typing so you can watch what's happening. That's partially how I caught the RAM maxing out at times and found out that some of my other 'slowdown' related problems releated to things like Windows Update and security program scans and updates.


I did try that, and the most the memory maxed out at was 51%.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I use this program on my older (2001 & 2005) upgraded to win7-pro- pc's to keep them tuned up - I don't use the full pkg (that) includes Virus proctetion & firewall - I get that from my ISP (included) in my online Account (Norton)

http://www.iolo.com/products/system-mechanic/

Try it -YMMV- It will let you free memory and other stuff on your own or automatic


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll give that a shot. At this point, I was even considering PC Matic after seeing those incessant TV commercials for it. LOL


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The one I suggest is a Dell supported Co or sub it works on my old Dell plat forms well you amy also want to download a "free" malware program and run it as well just as a FYI Malwarebits-


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've run Malwarebytes and others. Nothing malicious was found, thankfully.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> I did try that, and the most the memory maxed out at was 51%.


Your problem may be more about CPU usage. Keep an eye not only on CPU Usage, but on Maximum Frequency. I'm not sure exactly what it means, but when I see that at the top of the chart, certain things act funny. There probably isn't anything you can do about that though.

I'd stay clear of System Mechanic. They've done some weird things to it and it can cause more problems than it corrects if you don't really understand what you're looking at.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> I'll give that a shot. At this point, I was even considering PC Matic after seeing those incessant TV commercials for it. LOL


You'll be better off with an old Mac....

In the meantime, a scan as WDC mentions, and I am sure you have rebooted recently..... ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> I've run Malwarebytes and others. Nothing malicious was found, thankfully.


I could have missed it but ?

Have you tried to go into Device manager and uninstall the keyboard and then use your mouse to make it scan for changes and reinstall itself ?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> I'll give that a shot. At this point, I was even considering PC Matic after seeing those incessant TV commercials for it. LOL


Before Installing and running it - DO a SYStem restore point - Then install it and let it do everything and don't worry about it it does a system restore before any changes as well. It won't hurt your pc


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

WestDC said:


> Before Installing and running it - DO a SYStem restore point - Then install it and let it do everything and don't worry about it it does a system restore before any changes as well. It won't hurt your pc


You know, I had tried that just for the hell of it, but it didn't help. The problem has been going on for several months, and for some reason, my system restore only goes back about 10 days at most.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

that may be a Disk Space (or lack off) Problem ? You may have to remove some of the older ones.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

There were really no other ones, save for one or two.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Do Start- right click -select- open windows explore - right click on C:\ (OS) select properties that will show the disk size and space.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It seems that lots of people have this problem. I did a web search. Here is a link to my search and results.
http://www.bing.com/search?q=my+pc+types+like+it+has+sticking+keys+using+2+different+keyboards&form=LENDF8&pc=MALN&src=IE-SearchBox


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I had searched using similar parameters, but those results, like mine, seem to focus on the keyboard's keys physically sticking, as if someone spilled something on them. I don't have that problem. My problem is something else.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Interesting topic.

I have amongst other equipment at home this mere pittance of a netbook computer that runs win-7 Starter edition on an inhell Atom processor and it came with a single gig of RAM. I uplifted it to two gigs, and for setting up and monitoring networking it performs OK. Web searches were fine too. Then I maxed on my Norton licenses on my account and went to a freeware virus package which one of my fellow DBAs swears by (not home to look it up here now).

Free downloads sometimes pile on extra stuff you didn't expect and I found the little netbook suffering badly including showing some of what you mention. So what I did was open up the services list on the netbook and with another device (notebook, desktop, tablet (in my case an iPaid)) I searched the services and found out what each one was. I found a half dozen of them that were "parasitic download passengers" and researched how to uninstall them. ONE BY ONE. That little netbook is now almost "peppy".

You may be somewhat CPU bound by excess baggage and not know it.

It's a good idea if you are running WindUp (Windows) to check the service list periodically, find out what each one is, and IF it is a fit for your purposes (apps you use and depend on, part of the OS itself, etc). And remove that which is not essential to the OS and the tools/apps you require.

Not saying this is your cause but may be a possibility or even a contributing factor.

Don "that little Inhell Atom is a power miser for sure but it seems kinda s l o w" Bolton


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110409104632AAynHsj

I apologize if this is a repeat.

Did you try the uninstall of the keyboard driver?


----------

